# Neue Seite und zusätzlich ein neues PDF-Dokument aufrufen lassen!



## stathis2000 (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich hätte gerne das man durch ein Link eine neue Seite und zusätlich eine neue Seite mit einem PDF-Dokument aufgerufen wird. Wie geht das? Kann ich zweimal <a href ..> auf Button legen?

  Danke im voraus.


----------



## Lord-Lance (17. Dezember 2004)

Auf der neuen seite könntest du über ein OnLoad JavaScript das PDF aufrufen. Hat aber wahrscheinnlich zur folge das, dass Popup geperrt wird von den meisten browsern.


----------



## stathis2000 (17. Dezember 2004)

Kannst du mir sagen wie und wo man so ein onLoad einfügt oder soll ich die Frage im JavaScript Forum stellen?


----------



## stathis2000 (17. Dezember 2004)

ok wo, weiss ich. Das geht ganz gut mit dem Befehl alert, dann kommt eine Meldung! Wie sieht es auds mit Dokumenten hochladen? 
  Sowas in der Richtung: onLoad="<a href='dokument.pdf'>


----------



## Lord-Lance (17. Dezember 2004)

Guck mal bei Selfhtml rein...

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/sprache/eventhandler.htm#onload

dann statt der .htm Seite einfach das PDF öffnen.


----------



## stathis2000 (17. Dezember 2004)

Vielen Dank


----------

